# 3 Wheels and a Stick



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Be busy since Christmas and haven’t did that many deals. Turned up old S&W HE in 32/20. Must have belonged to a piano player, it’s nickel. Next a early 5 screw K22 before designation of M17 very nice one 
everything original including grips. Collector grade. Also in 22s a mint 422 Target, also all original. This was the last moderate priced 22 auto pistol S&W made in metal. 422 uses some aluminum alloys but no plastics. Made to compete with Buckmark & Ruger MK series. S&Ws newer generation 22s are all futuristic plastic junk. That leaves only some of the Ruger MK series still made of steel. Lastly a S&W m29-10 44mg.
4” barrel. As usual rubber grips. Am in process of tracking a good set of S&W originals for it.
cambridge show weekend of 22nd coming up.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice haul. Really like that K22.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

will those fancy rubber grips fit on this ole mountain gun? Cant stand the wooden ones... just dont look right..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> will those fancy rubber grips fit on this ole mountain gun? Cant stand the wooden ones... just dont look right..


You serious? Got mountain gun with original S&W rubber grips—-I hate rubbers.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> You serious? Got mountain gun with original S&W rubber grips—-I hate rubbers.


Here is picture of last Mountain Gun I traded off for an old M41 S&W. It like the one I have at present is a blue .44. Look at pics, the wood grips look much better to me. I would trade the originals for wood in a heart beat.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

The grips on my mountain gun are too smooth... Rubbers will help absorb shock too. I just dont care for the smoothness nor the color of the grips on it now.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> The grips on my mountain gun are too smooth... Rubbers will help absorb shock too. I just dont care for the smoothness nor the color of the grips on it now.


Do you want to trade grips? If you do send me your address, I had tech trouble and lost your info.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Do you want to trade grips? If you do send me your address, I had tech trouble and lost your info.


I'll get em off and send em to you.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I'll get em off and send em to you.


10-4 will peel the rubbers off the mountain gun. I don’t know why S&W didn’t make an option on all N frames to have tapered barrels. Standing and Target shooting heavy barrel is a plus. For everything else it’s PIA. I’ve got a 6” 24+3 44 special than is much more pleasant to shoot than 4” standard barrels. Shoot same WCs in both.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

As always a nice collection of guns! Can’t wait till I get the time to just sit back and look for deals. I find them but few and far in between. But definitely some really nice pieces you picked up.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Drm50 said:


> 10-4 will peel the rubbers off the mountain gun. I don’t know why S&W didn’t make an option on all N frames to have tapered barrels. Standing and Target shooting heavy barrel is a plus. For everything else it’s PIA. I’ve got a 6” 24+3 44 special than is much more pleasant to shoot than 4” standard barrels. Shoot same WCs in both.


I'm looking for different grips for my S&W and was wondering if there is a certain place to get grips


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Jim white said:


> I'm looking for different grips for my S&W and was wondering if there is a certain place to get grips


What kind of grips you looking for?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Drm50 said:


> What kind of grips you looking for?


 I'm not sure really something that looks good. These rubber grips do feel good but don't look very good lol


----------

